# Comment savoir si l'application va être rejeter ou non?



## paulopiv (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me dire les probabilités de rejet d'une application, pour une cause ou une autre, le coût que l'apple store demande pour la publication aussi!
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## twinworld (11 Décembre 2010)

au passage, pour ceux qui voudraient répondre, on a déjà commencé à en discuter dans ce sujet http://forums.macg.co/iphone/comment-creer-une-application-iphone-248067.html ...


----------

